# مجموعة كتب عن الامتزاز ( الادمصاص) من ................ م. الغباري



## عبود20 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

ISBN: 0125989202
Title: Adsorption by Powders and Porous Solids: Principles, Methodology and Applications
Author: Jean Rouquerol
Publisher: Academic Press
Publication Date: 1999-05-15
Number Of Pages: 467






http://rapidshare.de/files/13508888/Adsorptionbypowders_and_poroussolids_muyace.rar 

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/8147114/...orption_by_powders_and_porous_solids.rar.html
---------------------------------------------


ISBN: 0415327016
Title: Adsorption and Transport at the Nanoscale
Author: Nick Quirke (Editor)
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 2005-12-15
Number Of Pages: 186




http://mihd.net/1yq79t


or

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/ms001166497/Adsorption and Transport at the Nanoscale.pdf.html

or
http://rapidshare.com/files/1794007/AATATN.rar 

or
http://rapidshare.com/files/1890256/Adsorption_and_Transport_at_the_Nanoscale.rar.html

-----------------------------------------------


ISBN: 0471297410
Title: Adsorbents : Fundamentals and Applications
Author: Ralph T. Yang
Publisher: Wiley-Interscience
Publication Date: 2003-05-01
Number Of Pages: 424





http://rapidshare.de/files/9994880/AFARTY.rar.html

Password: polyto05

or

http://www.oxyshare.com/get/181722372344b6041a1d51a7.22894848/RTYang.rar.html

-----------------------------------------------

ISBN: 0444412956
Title: Adsorption engineering (Chemical engineering monographs)
Author: Motoyuki Suzuki
Publisher: Elsevier


http://www.uploading.com/?get=X93N1PY3


or

http://rapidshare.de/files/13715981...ngineering__Elsevier__1990__T__278S_.pdf.html

-----------------------------------------------------


ISBN: 0849335841
Title: Adsorption Phenomena and Anchoring Energy in Nematic Liquid Crystals (Liquid Crystals Book Series)
Author: Giovanni Barbero
Publisher: Taylor & Francis
Publication Date: 2005-07-28
Number Of Pages: 368




http://rapidshare.de/files/16774840...choring_Energy_in_Nematic_Liquid_Crystals.rar


or

http://rapidshare.de/files/16364320...in_Nematic_Liquid_Crystals-KINGDWARF.zip.html

---------------------------------------
​


----------



## Eng.Osama2006 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووور يا اخ عبود20 , ازا ممكن تزودنا بكتب plant design,process design


----------



## welaa (20 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووور يا اخي عبود20 
الله لا يحرمنا من مساعدتك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبود20 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء يجب الرد على هذه المشاركات حتى تبقى في الصفحة الاولى ليستفيد منها الجميع


----------



## chemical82 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على الكتب الروعة 
ويارب الجميع يستفاد منها


----------



## Housam (5 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## dr_duraidfa (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*من دل على خبر فله مثل اجر فاعله *


----------



## makeyhashem (20 يناير 2007)

ماذا تقول في حق مبدع يا مبدع ؟؟؟؟ ابدعت وأجدت . جزاك الله الف خير وأدام اناملكم الذهبية .


----------



## ahmed emad (22 يناير 2007)

شكرااااااااا علي المجهود الرائع 
وياريت ترفع علي مواقع غير الرابد شير


----------



## Eng.Foam (23 يناير 2007)

*شكرا جزيلاً*

شكراً جزيلاً لكن الكتب عندما تحمل لا تعمل !!!!


----------



## م/حسن جاد (9 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووررررر


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (13 يونيو 2007)

مشكور على الكتب القيمة ولاكن هذا الكتاب لا يعمل الرابط







http://rapidshare.de/files/9994880/AFARTY.rar.html

Password: polyto05

or

http://www.oxyshare.com/get/18172237...TYang.rar.html


----------



## عبود20 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكر الاخوة الاعزاء على الردود الطيبه


----------



## ابو السيل-99 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

Thank you alot Brother. They are really fantastic. Keep up this progress pls.


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (1 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## jassim78 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

كتب رائعة


----------

